# Drugi u akciji > Civilno društvo i druge udruge u akciji >  zabranimo pušenje u rodilištima!!!

## papak

ok! možda će se puno Vas naći uvrijeđenima zbog ovog zahtjeva koji se možda čini radikalan ali ... pa budimo realni- zar je normalno da se u našim rodilištima dozvoljava pušenje?! svako malo čitam o tome kako su žene-nepušačice- prisiljene nakon poroda hodati po bolnici jer od dima ne mogu ući u wc gdje ih se zbije po 5-6 i čmalje cigarete u zbijenom prostoru od svega par kvadrata...ja u to vjerujem jer sam doživjela i sama i bilo mi je to prejezivo gledati! al još je licemjernije kad vidiš da je pola tih žena s trbusima do koljena jer su KAO na čuvanju trudnoće?!!! pa kako je to moguće? koga one to čuvaju? svoje nerođene anđele sigurno ne!  :Crying or Very sad:  al od takvih-zbog kojih me nekada sram što sam žena-se najčešće moglo čuti kako su wc-i odvratni, kako smrde i dr...pre jadno!

vani ( npr. Švicarska)je to sasvim drugačije- ne samo da je totalna zabrana pušenja već država i ukida pravo subvencije za liječenje osoba koje se na taj način truju!!!  :Evil or Very Mad:  

i sad da me , moje dame ne shvatite krivo- ja nisam protiv pušača jer sam i sama nekada pušila već je to stvar principa!
što vi mislite o svemu tome?

----------


## elizabet20

ja cu ti rec da sam ja pusac,ali u trudnoci sam prestala i dok sam dojila i onda sam(glupaca)pocela opet,al sad to nema veze...
meni je bilo odvratno vidjet trudnice kako idu cikati na hodnik i to ih sestre puste  :Evil or Very Mad:  ,fuj a kao cuvaju trudnocu.mislim da to treba zabraniti i zabraniti i sestrama cikanje jer mi sestra neonatolog donese bebu,smrdi po cikovima i jos joj gura prste u usta da bebu namjesti na cicu...odvratno
a ne samo da smrde nego kad odnesu bebe mami idu pusit na balkon pred svima nama koji sjedimo pred balkonom.

ja sam za!!!!!!!

----------


## Švedica

i ja sam za, ali to kod nas nažalost nebu prošlo, stvar je u mentalitetu , i da se donese pravilnik protiv pušenja u rodilištima, neće biti nikog da ga provodi i eventualno sankcionira prekršitelje

ne kažem da treba odustati od namjere, samo je žalosno što ljude općenito boli briga za takve stvari, i trudnice koje puše i osoblje

----------


## Cubana

Pa šta nije pušenje u bolnicama zabranjeno?
To što kod nas zakoni znače ništa... to je druga priča. 
I ne razumijem što je zapravo tvoj prijedlog?

----------


## Ninči

Drugi post, pa odmah aktivistički  :Grin:  

Pušenje u bolnicama je zabranjeno...tako da jedino što možeš poduzeti je ići od bolnice do bolnice i provjeravati WCe u rodilištima....ako te uopće puste na rodilište  :Grin:  A ako nekoga u toj akciji uhvatiš na nedjelu, nadaj se da neće biti brojnije i jače od tebe  :Grin:  

Ukratko- ružno, ali ne može se tu ništa posebno poduzeti  :Wink:

----------


## meda

barem da se zabrani sestrama da puse, to bi vec bilo puno!

----------


## Mima

Baš!   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## monax

Pa nek sestre puše, pa ne puše sestre po hodnicima i wc-ima. Imaju svoje sobe za odmor i tamo ćikaju. A ruke se trebaju svakako prati ili dezinficirati...
Glupo da se uopće pomišlja sestrama zabraniti da ćikaju.

A svaka mama je svjesna posljedica.

----------


## Mima

Aha, čikaju u sobici na odjelu Neonatologije. I namještaju nedonošče na cicu rukama koje bazde na nikotin.

----------


## papak

ma znam...sve je to tako jadno i ispada kao borba s vjetrenjačama!
nemam nikakav prijedlog...eto...nemam  :Sad:  
ostaje jedino nada da će bolnice same nešto na tom pitanju poraditi...
znam samo to da npr.naleti neka zdravstvena inspekcija i da neki od glavnih doktorskih prdo..a zbog toga dobije packu i par sestara otkaze i sl.sankcijske mjere da bi se sve sredilo preko noći! mi smo na žalost narod kojeg moraš opalit po džepu ili dupetu da bi se počeli pridržavat nekih pravila! MUP-ovi novi zakoni su najbolji primjer toga- i teško da se više ne vežemo pojasom kad sjednemo u auto, zar ne?

----------


## thalia

> Aha, čikaju u sobici na odjelu Neonatologije. I namještaju nedonošče na cicu rukama koje bazde na nikotin.


jap! u rijeci ista stvar. što bi Davor rek'o :bljuc:

----------


## Loryblue

ja sam strastveni pušač ali mi je pušenje po bolničkim wc-ima ogavno i ne znam kako netko uopće ima obraza zapalit u zahodu, i to u rodilištu.
to mi je prestrašnije nego pušit npr. na odjelu intenzivne njege.

ja sam pušila na balkonu, iza zatvorenih vrata od sobe tako da moj dim stvarno nikoga (osim mene) nije trovao.

----------


## mama_mia22

i ja pušač strastveni ali sam se suzdržala ta 3 dana u rodilištu.
i meni je to po veceima jadno.
ali mi je zato prva cigareta kad sam doma došla iz rodilišta bila najlijepša pljuga u životu

----------


## MGrubi

takav će mentalitet trajati sve dok nepušaći ne ukinu svoju toleranciju puašaćima
tj. koriste najmanje prijeke i optuživajuće poglede takvima koji puše u bolnicama i sličnim mjestima

----------


## zhabica

e kako mi je samo promakao ovaj topic?! 

mene su onih 7 dana u bolnici satrale pusacice koje su se "iz pristojnosti" povukle na balkon ispred svoje sobe pa je njihov dim ulazija u nasu sobu!   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:  a ja se nisam mogla dignit da ih zamolim da ne puse jer mi smeta i muka mi je od dima. 

to mi je bio vrhunac nepristojnosti! 

i jos bi se naslo njih par pa su se nasle jos i na cakuli ispred naseg prozora! i to negdi oko ponoci kad su vec svi tili spavat!   :Evil or Very Mad:  uh, kako sam samo bila ljuta!   :Evil or Very Mad:  pa tako par noci zaredom!   :Evil or Very Mad:  

pusenje pored nepusaca je za mene stvarno izraz nepristojnosti! a nepostivanje zakona ne zelim niti komentirat! taklo me ovo u zicu!

----------


## čokolada

Pušit će se dok odgovornoj osobi, ravnatelju naprimjer, inspekcija po kratkom postupku ne digne iz džepa jedno 60-70.000kn.

----------


## **mial**

ja sam jako bila   :Evil or Very Mad:  na sestre kad sam rodila bemba. svih 8 dana što smo bili u bolnici ( zbog žutice ) kad bi mi ga donjeli koda je došao iz birtije, smrdio je po dimu užas jedan. onda sam pod zadnje kad bi mi ga donjeli odamh komentirala dok je još sestra bila u sobi kako opet smrdi pa je zadnja 2,3 dana bilo manje smrada.
a žena iz sobe se išla izdajati tamo kod njih jer je njena curica bila i na infuziji, pa mi je rekla kako se mora proći pokraj sobe za sestre da bi se došlo do beba gdje one uredno čifutare, a vrata širom otvorena  :shock:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:  
ma mislim zbilja katastrofa. nemam ništa protiv pušaća ( i ja sam nekad bila ), ali ove bi tako opalila po đepu da narednih godinu dana nebi došle sebi.

----------


## ana.m

Bolje da opet ne počnem   :Rolling Eyes:  .
Hm, da, borba s vjetrenjačama.
Žalosno. Zapravo mi je žalosno da netko još u bolnici pored tek rođene male mirišljave štruce ima potrebu za tim smradom  :/

----------


## Maya&Leon

Iako sam pušačica (ako se mojih 5 cigareta dnevno kvalificira tako) u potpunosti podržavam  :D 
Uvesti češće kontrole i kažnjavati sve odgovorne, ne samo ravnatelja nego i dežurno osoblje, jer cigaretama zaista nije mjesto u rodilištima. Tko voli nek izvoli trovati sebe, ali ne na račun onih kojima je i sam dim odbojan.

----------


## ewa

Veliki potpis na sve :D

----------


## Ria

8 dana koliko sam ukupno provela u rodilištu, 2 u predrađaoni, 6 na odjelu babninjača, nisam nijetdnom osjetila miris dima...ni u WC-u, ni na hodnicima, ni kad bi sestre donjele bebe. 
A poznata sam po tome što sam hiper osjetljiva na mirise.

Eto, valjda sam imala sreće.

A iako zapalim 2-3 dnevno, ja sam apsolutno za zabranu, no mislim da ona već postpoji samo se ne poštuje.

----------


## MGrubi

ja sam bila 4 dana na procjeni šečera u krvi
uglavnom, bio je prosinac
miris duhana nisam osjetila u WC-u, ali su zato prozori bili non-stop otvoreni

----------


## paklenica

Pušenje je zabranjeno za sve (osoblje i pacijente) na svim mjestima u bolnici.U dobrom broju bolnica ravnatelji to pojačaju i zabranom pušenja ispred ulaza i u krugu bolnice.

_ZAKON O OGRANIČAVANJU UPORABE DUHANSKIH PROIZVODA
Članak 11.
Zabranjuje se pušenje u svim zdravstvenim ustanovama kao i u prostorima u kojima zdravstveni djelatnici obavljaju privatnu praksu.
Odredba stavka 1. ovoga članka ne odnosi se na posebno označeni prostor koji određuje ravnatelj zdravstvene ustanove na odjelu za smještaj psihijatrijskih bolesnika._

To znači da ne smiju postojati nikakvi prostori predviđeni za pušenje, pepeljare i slično.
Dakle, zakon postoji, pitanje je samo neprovođenja zakona tj. nekažnjavanja onih koji ga krše .

Druga je pitanje, koje se nameće svakom tko počne razmišljati o tome, koliko je realno očekivati da netko tko je inače toliko nebrižan o svom zdravlju (pa puši); da taj netko u vjerojatno prilično stresnoj situaciji kao što je boravak u bolnici, bilo kao bolesnik, bilo kao pratnja nekom svom, može kontrolirati svoju ovisnost na 1,2 sata ili na 10 dana.
Budimo realni, mnogi ljudi znaju da je pušenje štetno, neukusno, odbojno nepušačima  pa svejedno ne mogu naći snage da prestanu. Još je manja šansa da će za to naći snage dok im se događa nešto ružno....

To povlači pitanje o smislenosti zakona: ako nam je cilj da nepušače zaštitimo od pušača, možda bi efikasnije bilo da im ponudimo dobro ventiliran prostor sa pepeljarama gdje će pušiti?

Pitanje zdravstvenih djelatnika koji puše je priča za sebe: naravno da netko tko je pušač ne može izdržati 12 ili 24 satnu ssmjenu bez pušenja i da će pronaći (najčešće neprikladno) mjesto da svoju potrebu zadovolji. Važnija je stvar da li je uopće u redu da zdravstveni djelatnici puše- jer oni su ti koji bi trebali učiiti druge da to nije u redu....Ali to je pitanje koje susrećemo stalno: policajci koji vlastitu djecu voze izvan auto-sjedalica, suci koji lažu i primaju mito, odgajatelji (profesionalni ili roditelji) koji djecu tuku,  primjera ima miljun...
Postoji i ovaj članak zakona:
_Članak 12.
Zabranjuje se pušenje u svim ustanovama koje obavljaju djelatnost odgoja i obrazovanja._
Pa recite- koliko vas nije osjetilo duhanski dim ispred školskih zbornica i da li ste sigurni da bi željeli da vam matematiku djetetu predaje inače izvrsna profesorica (istina sa groznom ovisnošću pušenja), ali koja je svaki radni dan u stresu jer pet sati ili više mora apstinirati od cigarete?

----------


## mamma Juanita

mama koju ja poznam a dijete joj ide u 4. razred mi tvrdi da pod njihovim satovima SRZ (ili kako se to danas zove) i na roditeljskima učiteljica puši  :shock:  :shock: .
ja je pitam, pa dobro što se ne bunite :shock: .
a ona da nije dobro da dijete bude izloženo bulingu jer ima mamu kojoj jedinoj svašta smeta...

za plakat, dok tako razmišljamo.

----------


## paklenica

Čekaj, puši pred djecom i roditeljima?

Ja na mjestu te mame definitivno ne bih ostala bez reakcije. Ako se već boji javno, može anonimno obavjestiti ravnatelja da postoji šansa da školu posjeti inspekcija tijekom sata ili roditeljskog.....(ne znam je li to moguće dogovoriti, ali sigurno bi upalilo).

----------


## mamma Juanita

da, pred njima u razredu.
ali izgleda da nitko od roditelja ne vidi u tome preveliki problem.

----------


## paklenica

Horor.

----------


## njumi

ja sam u šoku da netko uopće puši u bolnici  :shock: 
nisam rađala ni ništa slično, al do sad mi se podrazumijevalo da tamo nema pušenja, baš sam šokirana  :? 

a pušač sam

----------


## paklenica

Dobro, ajde čisto radi moje znatiželje.....
Ako hoćeš odgovoriti: da li si ono pušač nedjeljom nakon ručka dvije cigarete ili s frendicama na cugi, ili pušiš (kao nažalost mnogi) 1-2 kutije dnevno što često uključuje pušenje istog časa kad se digneš (ili još u krevetu) i kao zadnju stvar prije spavanja.
I ako si bliže ovom drugom koliko dugo se možeš zamisliti bez cigarete, posebno u situacijama pojačanog stresa.

(Rodilišta ovdje isključujem. Niti je porodima mjesto u bolnicama, niti je porod neki loši stres o kom sad pričam...)

----------


## ana.m

> da, pred njima u razredu.
> ali izgleda da nitko od roditelja ne vidi u tome preveliki problem.


Pa vjerojatno ih velika većina puši doma pred klincima pa im ovo nije ništ čudno   :Mad:  .
A ostali koji su očito u manjini se boje nekaj reći

----------


## martinaP

> ja sam u šoku da netko uopće puši u bolnici  :shock: 
> nisam rađala ni ništa slično, al do sad mi se podrazumijevalo da tamo nema pušenja, baš sam šokirana  :? 
> 
> a pušač sam


Vž rodilište, patologija trudnoće (znači žene s problematičnim trudnoćama): u 2.30 u noći pali se protupožarni alarm jer je u jednoj sobi WC toliko zadimljen da se alarm uključio  :shock:    :Evil or Very Mad:  .

Ja sam tamo provela 5 dana, promijenila 2 cimerice, i obje su pušile (izlazile su na balokn zapaliti).

----------


## ella roo

Vadila krv u Petrovoj prošli tjedan.Zdrav. djelatnica nonšalantno prošetala hodnikom s cigaretom u ruci.Upaljenom, da se razumijemo.
I što ja kao pojedinac uopće mogu poduzeti?

----------


## mamma Juanita

možeš se žaliti ravnatelju dotične ustanove.
još da si je upitala ime i "funkciju"...
koji bezobrazluk.

----------


## njumi

> Dobro, ajde čisto radi moje znatiželje.....
> Ako hoćeš odgovoriti: da li si ono pušač nedjeljom nakon ručka dvije cigarete ili s frendicama na cugi, ili pušiš (kao nažalost mnogi) 1-2 kutije dnevno što često uključuje pušenje istog časa kad se digneš (ili još u krevetu) i kao zadnju stvar prije spavanja.
> I ako si bliže ovom drugom koliko dugo se možeš zamisliti bez cigarete, posebno u situacijama pojačanog stresa.
> 
> (Rodilišta ovdje isključujem. Niti je porodima mjesto u bolnicama, niti je porod neki loši stres o kom sad pričam...)


ne znam jel mene pitaš, al svejedno   :Grin:  

točno sam između te dvije kategorije što si nabrojala. Al bliže sam ovom drugom što si nabrojala, znači nisam vikend, rekreativni  pušač. Ne pušim u kući (al da pušim, otišla bi kutija dok si rek'o keks), nego kad mi dođe gušt odem na balkon.

Bez cigarete se mogu zamisliti danima, al pod uvjetom da su mi blizu  :Grin:  Jednom sam tako jednostavno "prestala pušiti" na tri tjedna... jednostavno nisam zapalila.

Što se tiče stresa i slično, mogu se zamisliti bez cigarete. Na poslu nam nije dozvoljeno pušenje, a tamo su mi stresne situacije svaki dan, tako da... naravno da zapalim na pauzi za kavu ili kad dođem doma, al opet... nepojmljivo mi je ovo za bolnice.....

----------


## ella roo

> možeš se žaliti ravnatelju dotične ustanove.
> još da si je upitala ime i "funkciju"...
> koji bezobrazluk.


Ustavni je sud ukinuo i članak Zakona o zaštiti prava pacijenata koji je propisivao da se nezadovoljni pacijent može žaliti ravnatelju ili upravi zdravstvene ustanove, a u konačnici i povjerenstvu ako nije zadovoljan rezultatima prve žalbe. 

Citirano iz online izdanja VL.

----------

